# cold mz video



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had the privledge to go hunt my good friends property in southern ohio (thanks bobk) and it was colder than i can ever remember.. thanks brother..


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice vid. Reminds me of my brothers and I. It's cool to see how the other guys do it. No shortage of deer at our place either. Was that an expansion round? Did it expand? Been using horny sst. Haven't been expanding out of muzzl. But been out of kids' 20 gauge.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats to you and Bob! Another great video as usual. :!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You look cold in that tree Tom. We were nice and warm in the blind.

Tritonman, it was a Precision Rifle Dead Center 260 grain all lead with ballistic tip. They are great bullets out of my encore. The shot was rather high as you can see. They do expand very well but I've never seen one do the massive damage like that one did. I lost all the backstraps due to my poor shot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Oh you know how cold I was, but it was nice to have some warm apple pie when we got back.lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice video, makes me know I made the right choice staying home....headed to bow hunt this weekend....a little more temp's to my liking ....thanks for sharing


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Trust me Bill, I know youre close to bobs area and it was extremely cold that morning. You made the right choice!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice video EZ


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

EZ, just curious if you got to try any of the Harvester bullets/sabots?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great video and congrats on the successful hunt.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice vid! Love the late season. I would edit out "the can" advertising, jmo. Again, nice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I wasn't really trying to advertise the can, but I will tell you I never hunt without it. 

I Fish, I did shoot those that you sent me. They shoot pretty good, but my rifle seems to like the barnes a little better.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good thing that you had a good place to skin and hang your deer that night. If you waited til morning they would be frozen solid in those temps.


----------

